# Bpharm to health manangement



## Kalyanichandranand (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi,
I have done my Bacheolors in pharmacy in 2010 and after that I worked as formulation chemist in a lab for 3 years (march 2011 to june 2014) and now can I apply for health management diploma in newzealand....Am I eligible to do the health manangement course there in nz..my ielts score is 7 with no module lessthan 6..
Can any one help me Please....

Thanks in advance
Sruthi


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

No idea.
Check the acceptance criteria for your chosen educational institute/university in New Zealand that offers this course.


----------

